# Where can I get replacement glass for 272C Caterpillar, besides Caterpillar



## jsin607 (May 31, 2006)

Anyone have any thoughts on where the heck I can get a used, or fabricated door for a Cat skidsteer?

For $1500 for the glass, I will just freeze. hah.


----------



## Bill Rowe (Apr 7, 2004)

Do you just need the glass? We had the glass replaced in a 236B 2 yrs ago for around $100. at Apple autoglass.The door glass is a 3 piece curve the 272C has the 1 piece curved glass door so i'm not sure a glass place can replace it but it may be worth a call, maybe there's an aftermarket supplier? do a google search as there are equipment wreaking yards also.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

There is no F'n way the glass is $1,500


----------



## Bill Rowe (Apr 7, 2004)

Check out post #14 in this thread............$1200 for the complete door/glass/lock etc. Don't know what the glass cost from cat is, only what we payed the glass place, which was around $ 100. to replace the door glass in a 236B.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=92542


----------

